# Paracord gypsy tabs



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

I've heard about 550 cord (paracord) used as tabs I am wondering how would I go about attaching em. The same as leather or is there a special way to tie em on?

Also how bout on a wire frame


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

wrap them on just as you would with leather tabs. or drill a hole in the middle of top of fork tips and glue them in with a piece of toothpick, just a couple of methods that come to mind.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is a very clear picture of the way I do it;

Paracord laid over fork, nylon thread wrapped around fork and paracord, and 1/2' rubber band tied around nylon cord so end tab does not come loose.









wll


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

wll said:


> Here is a very clear picture of the way I do it;
> 
> Paracord laid over fork, nylon thread wrapped around fork and paracord, and 1/2' rubber band tied around nylon cord so end tab does not come loose.
> 
> ...


how do you tie off the band and the nylon?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Gunnar said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a very clear picture of the way I do it;
> ...


The looped end of the rubber band goes under the paracord loops around the fork tip under the back ears of the paracord twice and then looped over the fork tip where it stays.

wll


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Gunnar said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a very clear picture of the way I do it;
> ...


You can do it this way too mate.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

I have used Emittos posted method and it is great. Bandset changes are super fast that way too. I.M.O it is the best way to paratab a frame, but that is just one fellers opinion.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

With Emittos way is there a hole drilled into the frame?


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Yes there is a hole through the fork tips. When I did my first one I added shallow grooves around the forks, but found them totally unnecessary. I made my holes as small as possible and used a piece of 50 lb. test Dacron string to pull the loops through the hole. I think I used a 3/16 inch drill bit if my rememberer is remembering correctly. If done this way all you need is a complete bandset with the tabs already on it and a 6 inch piece of fine string in your pocket to change bands while out in the wild.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Gunnar said:


> With Emittos way is there a hole drilled into the frame?


Yes mate, a 3/16" hole, the i make a loop out of 7" long piece of paracord (this frame is 3/4 at the tips) put half of the loop thru the hole in the frame then you whipped over the frame tip and other end of the loop.

I hope this makes sense!

Cheers

Check this video out.


----------

